# Wow...cant b-live it helped..



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys, what helps me a lot is my hobbies (and of course God!).
What im doing 2 feel better:
Skate, sit on comp, take vitamins...
though..u guys shld try 2 be a little social (like i wasnt...) and take ur time 2 rest..u WILL get better, otherwise ima shoot the person who discovered DP (im sure ull get better, so i wont even buy a gun..).
also: laughin nd havin fun helps...


----------



## Harpo (Oct 15, 2009)

Xerei said:


> Hey guys, what helps me a lot is my hobbies (and of course God!).
> What im doing 2 feel better:
> Skate, sit on comp, take vitamins...
> though..u guys shld try 2 be a little social (like i wasnt...) and take ur time 2 rest..u WILL get better, otherwise ima shoot the person who discovered DP (im sure ull get better, so i wont even buy a gun..).
> also: laughin nd havin fun helps...


How is god helping you exactly?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Harpo said:


> How is god helping you exactly?


cuz my DP gets better when i pray.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Harpo said:


> How is god helping you exactly?


Hah! I love curios philosophical types. We have good reason to ask these curious questions, they can be such a pleasent joy to engage in.
I myself believe in Universally Empirical Truth myself

The guy is on to something here too, and the potential effects he claims are working "for him" and I respect that he's seeing relief.
For me, I'm all about the meditation and water. I've found great content from anxiety through deep meditation and experiencing the universe deeply in great rich warmth with just an amazing experience for the entire brain to have when the method is practiced a few minutes a day. You stick with a strong back and relax everything tip to toe head to ankle, complete. After 20 mins you will feel a comfort you once felt as a child. A deep connection to this childhood bliss. Cool new ideas will come to very quickly - same as when you were a child as well. Overtime you learn to live more relaxed when your not meditating and find a lot of pleasure in speaking to more and more people. You also face the pain inside your mind and heart deeply in great respect about things that are bothering you, and let joy fold out serious decisions in your mind. Reasonable decisions that allow you to improve the current situation, people,material,money,place to live, clothes, your body, your career, you creativity, your projects, your hobby, your music - let these precious thoughts grow rich and deep like a garden of "CONFIDENCE" and "HOPE" and "POWER" and you will find life has a lot of sunshine to walk under, to lay under, to meet attractive people under, to make good grades under, to get an amazing job position under, to create an amazing family under having more than enough financial skill and confidence and capital to give everyone the well deserved vacations and generally greater peace than stress in the household to live a pure life. purity. truth. wisdom. zen.

to take what is reasonably feared to be impossible and make it practically as possible as ever to change for the greater benefit for everyone.

wow talk about epiphany.


----------

